# Bearing tool set advice



## niplo (May 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for advice on what bearing tool removal/press kit to get. I would like to find an affordable one, not the 400€ sets. My frame has the following bearings:

*608-2RS
*- Inside diameter: 8mm
- Outside diameter: 22mm
- Race width: 7mm

*6001-2RS*
- Inside diameter: 12mm
- Outside diameter: 28mm
- Race width: 8mm

Ideally I would also like to have a set that can also do hub bearing removal/pressing. DT350 hubs (110x15mm and 148x12mm) have:

*6902-2RS*
- Inside diameter: 15mm
- Outside diameter: 28mm
- Race width: 7mm

Is it too far fetched to have the same press for headsets?

I'm looking for any advice what tool to get and any tips/tricks from you guys who do your own bearing service to FS linkages and hubs. What bearings have you purchased and been happy with? SKF is supposed to be high quality. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jaymanjibe (Nov 30, 2012)

For the smaller bearings for Full Suspension (FS) linkages I like the Canondale KP169 bearing removal tool.

Cannondale Bearing Pivot Press + Removal Tool - KP169/


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

I just recently purchased bearing adapters made by Rapid Racing Products for the bearing sizes I needed. The kits come with removal and installation adapters. Between my two FS bikes I had to get 5 adapter sets. I got them from Chain Reaction Cycles shipped free to the US. Most handles come with a threaded rod for 10mm bore and up though. You can buy the right size rod and use washers and nuts. If the bearing is a blind hole you'll need a bearing extractor for those. The RRP kits work on open bore styles.

RapidRacerProducts Bearing Kit | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## niplo (May 17, 2014)

MikeBurnsie said:


> I just recently purchased bearing adapters made by Rapid Racing Products for the bearing sizes I needed. The kits come with removal and installation adapters.
> 
> RapidRacerProducts Bearing Kit | Chain Reaction Cycles


Thank you for your message. However in my case I would need to buy two of the same set and then toss the male adapters.









Is there any bearing press sets that come initially with two female adapters like the picture shows?

Maybe I could somehow fit the male part and the nut and washer inside the frame and press one side at a time.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Are you planning on performing a complete bearing replacement for your frame?


----------



## niplo (May 17, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> Are you planning on performing a complete bearing replacement for your frame?


Yes, that was the idea. Not yet relevant, but in time that will be the case.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Why not just maintain your bearings rather than replace them. Much cheaper and easier.


----------



## niplo (May 17, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> Why not just maintain your bearings rather than replace them. Much cheaper and easier.


Sure, but nothing is indestructible and I'm not changing frames every season, so I would like to have the tool to do it when the time comes eventually. This autumn I will be servicing them for sure. Also, 6€/bearing is not super expensive so instead of trying to breathe life into almost done bearings I would rather just change them and have it running smooth.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Speaking for myself, I almost always chip/crack the outer race opposed to actually wearing out a bearing. This goes for hub's, bb's and max style frame pivot bearings, though I've seemingly grenaded the carrier in non-max bearings as well. Angle contact last a LOT longer but they too will chip/crack long before sloppy tolerance.

I typically garage mechanic remove/press my bearings just fine but I do own bearing guides in several sizes now. I would like to get a nice kit at some point just for time & ease. I've been eyeing the rwc kits & the wheels manufacturing stuff. To bad journal bearings didn't widely catch on.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I know where you're coming from. But why try to breathe life in an almost done bearing? Regular service will usually prevent the bearing from becoming 'almost done'. Preventative maintenance.

I have maintained high-end bikes for 30 years and have seen quality bikes and their bearings far exceed 10,000 miles on the original bearings. I rarely am forced to replace a bearing because of failures or just crapping out, but it does happen.

I know I'm wasting my breath here. Some folks just prefer to replace them over maintaining them.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> I would like to get a nice kit at some point just for time & ease. I've been eyeing the rwc kits & the wheels manufacturing stuff.


I have some of the high-end bearing kits (presses and blind extractors). If you're willing to part with some $, those guys have some really nice stuff. It's a real pleasure to use nice tools.


----------



## niplo (May 17, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> I know where you're coming from. But why try to breathe life in an almost done bearing? Regular service will usually prevent the bearing from becoming 'almost done'. Preventative maintenance.
> 
> I have maintained high-end bikes for 30 years and have seen quality bikes and their bearings far exceed 10,000 miles on the original bearings. I rarely am forced to replace a bearing because of failures or just crapping out, but it does happen.
> 
> I know I'm wasting my breath here. Some folks just prefer to replace them over maintaining them.


So your advise is to not prepare for the inevitable and just keep smiling? 

As I said, I will be maintaining them, but nothing lasts forever. Unless, of course, you send me some of those magical indestructible bearings you have in store.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

niplo said:


> So your advise is to not prepare for the inevitable and just keep smiling?


Interesting statement. Everyone's disposable income is different. For me, I believe in quality tools, but buying high-end tools can place limitations on most folks. My collection of specialty tools like these tools was predominately built by acquiring good tools on an 'as needed basis'. If maintaining your bike is something you know that you'll be doing, then you'll definitely need a basic set just to get started. But for those specialty, high-end tools, that was done as they were needed. That helped defer my costs.

Dropping $400 - $600 on a good set of bearing tools (blind extractors, presses, spacers and adapters) is a lot of money. Yes, you can get by with sockets, threaded rod, hammers and drifts, but be prepared to fix those problems than can sometimes result.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's a really nice tool that I wish i could justify. I already have all the bearing tools that I need, but this is one I would have considered if it was around when I began buying bearing tools...

Abby Tools Modular Bearing Press. $325


----------



## niplo (May 17, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> Here's a really nice tool that I wish i could justify. I already have all the bearing tools that I need, but this is one I would have considered if it was around when I began buying bearing tools...
> 
> Abby Tools Modular Bearing Press. $325
> 
> View attachment 1154858


Thank you for your advice. I am sure that is a great set, but trying to find a set that is much friendlier on the wallet. Earlier Mike suggested to buy separate adapters in the sizes I need and I think this is the way to go to stay under 100€. I can start off with the poor man's choice: the rod, nuts and washers.

Do you happen to know if there is adapters that are similar to the picture I posted earlier? The adapters Mike linked have a male and a female part. I would need two females.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Wheels Manufacturing does sell some of their adapters and spacers separately.


----------



## the sloth (Aug 11, 2007)

I recently spent a bunch of time looking at presses and was on the fence about the RWC/RRP individual sets vs. the Enduro press. Eventually decided to go with a complete press/drift set vs. individual sizes for future proofing and hopefully saving some $$$ in the long run. While scouring the 'bay I found this China-clone of the Enduro for a little over a hundy: 1 Set Bike Bicycle Bottom Bracket Hub &BB Axis Bearing Installation Kit | eBay. Shipping took about a week to the US east coast.

Just used it to press bearings into an Ibis Mojo 3 linkage and Onyx hubs and the tool worked really well. Quality seems good. So much nicer than fooling around with a makeshift setup with sockets and all-thread like I've done in the past. Only ran into a small SNAFU as the tool handle was just slightly too large to fit inside of the Mojo's upper link where a bearing needs to be pressed from the inside, but that's no fault of the tool. Simply subbed a nut for the inner handle and all was good.


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

the sloth said:


> While scouring the 'bay I found this China-clone of the Enduro for a little over a hundy: 1 Set Bike Bicycle Bottom Bracket Hub &BB Axis Bearing Installation Kit | eBay. Shipping took about a week to the US east coast.


thanks! 

Glen


----------



## m4recinko (May 24, 2015)

*Rapid Racer Products bearing press + extraction tool + adaptors - complete kit*


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Personal favorite, inexpensive and functional. Add a blind bearing puller and you're in at just over $110

https://www.ebay.com/itm/124029991205

https://www.ebay.com/itm/132789509833


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

eshew said:


> Personal favorite, inexpensive and functional. Add a blind bearing puller and you're in at just over $110
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/124029991205
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/132789509833


What size is the shaft on the bearing press? 1/2 or 3/8 in? It looks like the 22/24 x 37 would work for BB90...


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

OD on the shaft is 5/16 so it's not super burly but it works pretty darn well. Strong enough to crush a link on my Ibis mojo HD when I was stupid enough to try and press across the two unsupported flanges...Case is a bit brittle, mine came with a crack, super glued it.

The face of the press rotates independently of the handle so it doesn't wear the adapters, handle are removable to fit the press head into tighter areas (what I should have done with the ibis link)

Specs are For bearings: 6000/ 6001/ 6900/ 6901/ 6902/ 6903/ 608/ R6/ 1526/ 1728/ 6800/ 6801/ 6802/ 6803/ 6804/ 6805/ 6806 and BB70/ BB86/ BB90/ BB92/ BB30

If you want to go super cheap & have time to wait you can always go mfg direct. Might find one cheaper if you look hard https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32961...zSmKg1P6kJR3jyJNrJRoC5wEQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

That one eshew posted is nice!

Heres another perspective. I bought the boca bearing one, and wow is it janky. 









It has no integrated handles, so you have to use a 6mm hex on top, and a 13mm wrench on the bottom. The bearing bushings are also made of hard plastic instead of metal. I've chipped a few.

However, they work perfectly and I've had them for years now. Maybe 5 years. In that time, I've used it only a few times. For home use, you shouldnt actually need a bearing press often. This janky press will more than likely last me forever. It beats using sockets and bolts.

I would suggest spending a little more to get something with handles at least, but it does establish a lower limit of what is actually usable. $400 on a press set is a hard sell, even for a shop. You just need something metal, and it'll last a very long time.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

m4recinko said:


> View attachment 1318949
> 
> 
> View attachment 1318951
> ...


Where's the link for that set? All I found were the handles for $75 and individual parts (all listed in GBP).


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ I was only able to find what you found. Individual parts. I like these.


----------



## Lojack (Feb 16, 2018)

https://bearingprotools.com (tools are made in the UK) or https://bearingprotoolsusa.com is another option.


----------



## Lojack (Feb 16, 2018)

Go to https://reciprocators.ca/products/rrp-bearing-kits and at the very bottom of the Kit Options list is the choice for Discounted full set of RRP drifts (it is still $287 and doesn't include the handle tool.)


----------



## m4recinko (May 24, 2015)

hi all, yes it is very expensive set. Box is handmade by me.


----------

